

Usenet history: the first "worst episode ever" post - henning
http://groups.google.com/group/alt.tv.simpsons/msg/44d7c1808394313f?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&safe=off

======
thought_alarm
How did you find this? Google's Usenet search has been horribly broken for
years. It's criminal how they've let their Usenet archives rot away.

------
jrockway
Worst Usenet post ever.

(The thread is pretty good, actually. If you read a few posts up where they
discuss Steamboat Itchy, you can see that people were even more clueless about
copyright in 1992 than they are now.)

------
eel
What's the significance of this? (Serious question - I'm not a Usenet user and
I'm not too much older than this post.)

~~~
duskwuff
It's the first recorded online instance of the "worst * ever" meme, which
ended up making its way back into The Simpsons by way of the Comic Book Guy.

